
Our Redesigned UI - Rapzid
https://circleci.com/blog/introducing-our-redesigned-UI-built-for-increased-user-productivity/
======
Rapzid
Emails went out stating opt-out is going away April 15. Speak now at
[https://discuss.circleci.com/](https://discuss.circleci.com/) or forever..

